# My New GOSM 3605G !



## triple b (Jun 21, 2007)

Well yesterday I went window shopping at WallyWorld a.k.a. Walmart.
And lo and behold they had 3 GOSM 's in stock!
So,I went back this morning and got one for $189.76 + taxes.
Put it together and when I went to fire it up,there was a small gas leak betweeen the regulator and the screw on handle thingy [what ever it's called].
So,I had to call the 1-800 # and tell them.He gave me an option of either taking it back for another or wait 10 to 15 days for them to ship me a new part.Well,I opted for the delivery,seein' as I didn't want to build another one.Besides that I'd already ready fired it up wood and all!!
It might have been hard to explain why it smelled like smoke.
Besides the leak isn't so bad that my life was in danger(just a wee trickle).
And the wind was blowin' pretty good.(safe enough for now I figured)
Anyway I'm a happy "Camper"(smoker) right now just thinking of all the new possibilities I can do!
WeeHoo!!



























I will post pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 21, 2007)

What are you smokin..er, uh, I guess we can't really use that on this site!  Of course we want to see pic's!!!


----------



## ddemerath (Jun 21, 2007)

Hopefully they honor their word.  I had a bad regulator on mine and it took them 3 months to send me a replacement.

Good luck with the new smoker.  I like mine now that the regulator is fixed.


----------



## triple b (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's a pic of the inside all shiny and new







And a lousy shot of the outside [I'll try again tomorrow]


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 21, 2007)

What's the width on that fine looking smoker...??


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition B. It'll give you years of awesome smoke

Keep Smokin


----------



## kueh (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice.... it's what I have.

But wouldn't it be easier to return it to Walmart and get another one ?  Their return policy is good, or it used to be.


----------



## kueh (Jun 21, 2007)

It's the narrow body style.  About 18" or so, maybe 16".


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 21, 2007)

Triple B -

I have some friends that have had the misfortune to work for WalMart and they take back almost everything! I've heard stories about them taking back shoes that were "defective" when the soles and heals were all wore off!


Congrats on the new smoker!


----------



## ultramag (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats on the GOSM. I know you guys have a time getting them up there it sounds like lately, but if I could exchange and cure the problem now without dealing w/ the company I would gladly assemble another. It sounds like since being bought out the Great Outdoors service has declined somewhat. Either way, congrats and enjoy.


----------



## billyq (Jun 21, 2007)

I've got one of the older model GOSM's.  Has the bigger/heavier cast iron chip box.  I love it!!  Keeps the temp stable, easy to refill the box with offset pliers, and is almost set it and forget it.  When I do butts, I usually do an overnight cook and I am able to get at least 3 hours sleep at a time.


----------



## triple b (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi,Watery Eyes,it's 16 inches wide.

Here's a pic from this morning doing my first mini smoke. 
20 ABT's






Notice the thin blue smoke! (as I do the "Tim Allen" simian grunt)

p.s. I switched tanks today and no gas leak...hmmm


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 22, 2007)

That's real purdy... good luck with it!


----------



## triple b (Jun 22, 2007)

And here's the ABT's


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 22, 2007)

Man they look good!!

Hey, is that a *GAS LINE* I see on that motorcycle, right next to the smoker...?


----------



## triple b (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey, is that a *GAS LINE* I see on that motorcycle, right next to the smoker...? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[/quote]

Ya,but no gas in though.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh okay... just checkin'...


----------



## triple b (Jun 22, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## jeepdiver (Jul 20, 2007)

Check the thread about new tank not working.  If you cut the tank on and didn't have the smoker off, or cut the smoker on to fast you may have tripped the leak protection thingy in the tank.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 27, 2007)

Congtrats on the new smoker, looks like your weekends are planned!

I noticed on the picture of the outside of the smoker that the handle looks different. Did you replace the original? What, where, how much???


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 28, 2007)

Those are the same handles as mine.....I know the Smoky Mountain has really oversize handles, but the GOSM has thinner stock.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification and may you smoke up your weekend. I'm going to a Salsa Festival and hope to get some nice pics if I can stay away from the chile tables long enough to snap the shutter!


----------



## triple b (Jul 28, 2007)

It's all original.
That's one of those stay cool handles,which on the most part works.

Keep on smokin'!


----------



## big-fokker (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey Triple B,
I see you have the 16" version GOSM. Will a full rack of ribs fit on one of the trays inside? If not, what's your method? I'm intent on buying the GOSM but I'm down to which version...the standard or the wide
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





My only reasoning for needing the wide would be for racks of ribs...but if they'll fit in the standard version, then I can spend that extra $30 modding a better wood box.

Thanks for your help,
B.F.


----------

